# Acct - chemin maquant : WTMP_FILE_LOC ACCT_FILE_LOC

## y351

Bonjour,

Couldn't open file '@ACCT_FILE_LOC@' : no such file or directory

J'essaie de configurer acct dont le package sys-process/acct

J'essaie de trouver les variables à définir  :

WTMP_FILE_LOC

ACCT_FILE_LOC

Le man de /etc/conf.d/acct ne me dit rien.

Dans ce fichier, il y a  juste les varibales : 

ACCT_LOG

REPORT_OPTS

J'ai essayé aussi d'y ajouter :

WTMP_FILE_LOC=/var/account/pacct

Ce fichier existe mais j'ai toujours la même erreur.Last edited by y351 on Tue Sep 04, 2018 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

/etc/conf.d/ contient les paramétrages" des services (c'est propre à Gentoo, il n'y a pas de manpage pour çà si je ne me trompe pas), souvent ce sont les paramètres qui seront ajoutés à la commande à lancer (par exemple un chemin vers un fichier de config) et que tu vois quand tu fais un 'ps'. A côté de çà, il y a les paramètres propres à la commande qu'elle peut lire potentiellement dans un fichier de conf dans /etc (si elle est prévue pour, et dans ce cas c'est visible dans sa manpage).

Bref, si tu es complètement paumé, suis ce chemin:

regarde si le programme a un fichier de config dans /etc

si non, regarde /etc/conf.d/, souvent les mainteneurs ajoutent un fichier de paramétrage du service pour compenser

et si l'inspiration n'est toujours pas au rendez-vous, regarde alors le script de lancement du service, pour voir s'il n'y a pas une boulette entre le nom d'une variable dans /etc/conf.d et ce que le script de lancement utilise.

----------

## sitro

Bonjour,

 *y351 wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Couldn't open file '@ACCT_FILE_LOC@' : no such file or directory
> 
> J'ai essayé aussi d'y ajouter :
> ...

 

Sans connaître le sujet, je dirai intuitivement à défaut d'avoir la documentation

1/ que la variable WTMP_FILE_LOC doit correspondre au fichier à lire /var/log/wtmp

Ce fichier on peut du reste le lire avec la commande :

```
last -f /var/log/wtmp

```

ou bien par exemple :

```
# ac -pf /var/log/wtmp 

   root                                76.22

   noel                               781.86

   total      858.08
```

2/ la variable ACCT_FILE_LOC doit correspondre au fichier à écrire et lire /var/account/pacct

que l'on s'assure de créer vide au préalable.

du coup la commande donne

```
# accton  /var/account/pacct 

Turning on process accounting, file set to '/var/account/pacct'.
```

et son pendant :

```
# sa  /var/account/pacct 

     155     296.57re       2.94cp         0avio     10382k

       3      35.29re       2.86cp         0avio    220400k   TaskSchedulerFo*

      17       1.44re       0.06cp         0avio     33557k   ***other*

[...]

```

un coup de accton --help ou de sa --help donne toutes les options possibles.

----------

## acoul

greetings,

sorry for hijacking this thread in English, *I don't speak French*

when executing:  

```

lastcomm

```

or

```

accton on

```

I also get:

```

Couldn't open file '@ACCT_FILE_LOC@' : no such file or directory 

```

I created a file:

```

/etc/env.d/10acct

```

containing:

```

ACCT_FILE_LOC=/var/account/pacct

SAVACCT_FILE_LOC=/var/account/savacct

USRACCT_FILE_LOC=/var/account/usracct

```

then:

```

env-update; env | grep ACCT_FILE_LOC

```

which outputs:

```

ACCT_FILE_LOC=/var/account/pacct

SAVACCT_FILE_LOC=/var/account/savacct

USRACCT_FILE_LOC=/var/account/usracct

```

but lastcomm keeps generating the same message:

```

Couldn't open file '@ACCT_FILE_LOC@' : no such file or directory 

```

```
lastcomm -f /var/account/pacct
```

 works just fine & as expected

I wonder if this patch is correct or if it's responsible for this error

edit: reverting acct-6.6.4-cross-compile.patch fixes this issue on my system

----------

